# New lake record black bass on Lake Somerville



## KILT610 (Feb 24, 2006)

On New Years day, I reported a new lake record black bass from Lake Somerville, weighing 13.75 pounds.......Upon further investigation, the fish actually came from the Yegua Creek below the dam, making it a water body record for the Yegua Creek....The fish was released at Lake Somerville Marina.........Yesterday, an angler caught what we believe is the same fish near the marina........This fish weighed 13.65 pounds and hit a jig......The fish will be donated to the Share a Lunker program and has been certified as a new lake record......When Bruce Williamson called me last night, the folks from TP&W were on their way from Athens to pick up the fish.........I will have a photo of the fish at todays seminar at the fishing show at 2 pm and will post it later on here.........Capt. Wayne


----------



## B_Bop77 (Dec 3, 2008)

Here is the TPWD E-mail

FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE March 5, 2009
Media Contact: *Larry Hodge**, (903) 670-2255*

*Three "Bass-keteers" Land Somerville Record, ShareLunker 464*
Lake near College Station produces its first ShareLunker

ATHENS, Texas-Steven Vela of Lyons knows that sometimes you need a little help from your friends.
Fishing right at the Lake Somerville Marina Wednesday, Vela landed a 13.6-pound largemouth that is the new lake record and the first ShareLunker to come from the lake. 
But he didn't do it alone.
On Sunday his friend Bobby Vanwinkle hooked what they believe was the same fish in the same spot, but it got off at the boat.
Vela was fishing with Vanwinkle and Larry Martinez when he hooked the big bass Wednesday, and Martinez lipped it and brought it aboard.
The catch came about 6:15 p.m. in six to seven feet of water. Vela was using a jig.
The fish is the 10th to be entered into the ShareLunker program during the current season. Four fish have come from Lake Conroe, two from Choke Canyon Reservoir and one each from Lake Fork, Caddo Lake and a private lake.
Lake Somerville was stocked with largemouth bass in 1967, the year it was impounded. In 1990, 2000, 2001 and 2008 the lake was stocked with Florida largemouth bass. Stockings in those four years amounted to more than 1 million fingerlings and fry.
Anyone legally catching a 13-pound or larger largemouth bass can enter it into the ShareLunker program by calling program manager David Campbell at (903) 681-0550 or paging him at (888) 784-0600 and leaving a number, including area code.
Anglers receive a fiberglass replica of their trophy and ShareLunker clothing and are honored at a banquet at the Texas Freshwater Fisheries Center in Athens after the close of the season, which ends April 30.

CAPTION
Steven Vela caught this 13.6-pound largemouth bass from Lake Somerville March 4. The fish was 25.25 inches long and 21 inches in girth.
CREDIT 
TPWD Photo © 2009, Larry D. Hodge


----------



## 123456 (Apr 6, 2005)

A buddy of mine knows this guy and they said this fish was alot shorter than the one caught in the spillway....


----------



## B_Bop77 (Dec 3, 2008)

Yeah that seems to be a tough claim to prove. Had the "original" fish been entered into the Sharelunker Program, its genetics would be known, but without that its just chatter.


----------

